# A simple cell phone with big numbers..it's about time



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's about bloody time somebody woke up to this demand.

Now roll it out none exclusive



> GreatCall and Samsung Electronics announced "Jitterbug," a unique combination of handset and service with unprecedented simplicity. Jitterbug is targeted towards baby boomers and their parents who seek the freedom that cellular technology offers without the complexity of current handsets and service.The announcement comes on the 33rd anniversary of the introduction of the first portable cell phone by Martin Cooper in New York City on April 3, 1973.
> 
> Samsung developed the Jitterbug handset with GreatCall's conceptual idea, using its sophisticated technology and inspired leadership to make Jitterbug as simple as a cell phone experience can be. The phones feature larger buttons, easy-to-read text, a comfortable ergonomic shape and an ear cushion for better sound quality. Jitterbug personalized services include an easy way to retrieve messages, a live operator for call-related support, and toll free secure access to a personal phone list from any phone.
> 
> In addition to a conventional 12-button direct dial model, Jitterbug also offers a model with three oversized buttons.This model is especially useful to very low use, safety-oriented users, especially older or disabled consumers. A user has the same live operator call-related assistance button. A direct dial 911 button calls for traditional emergency service. The other button can be custom programmed for the service a person most wants readily at hand, ranging from tow service to reception at their assisted living center or an in-case-of-emergency number


Here's our dearly beloved David Pogue's take on phones that are just phones

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/28/t...8ccccf0ee04bca&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

YouTube here

http://www.shinyshiny.tv/2007/01/ces_2007_samsun.html

Shows the super simple version as well.










I predict this will do very very well. :clap:


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

LMAO!

It's perfect for my dad. The first thing he looks at when he picks up a phone is if he can change the font size to something ridiculously large. I guess he's not alone.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well if you view the poll here you'll see he's definitely not alone. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=29162&highlight=cell+phone

View Poll Results: What cell phone features do you want?

None! I want to make and receive calls. That's it! 23 .......71.88%


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> View Poll Results: What cell phone features do you want?
> 
> None! I want to make and receive calls. That's it! 23 .......71.88%



I didn't see that first poll, so it's "24" now.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm glad those things are finally getting out there. 

About the time that cell phones started to shrink, I was working at the local telco and wrote a memo to several departments including R&D suggesting that they would benefit by researching such a thing. The response was deafening in it's absence. One manager did reply that the trend was toward smaller and there was no use bucking that trend. 

I knew better as most of you do too. We're not getting younger, many of us are by default the care-givers of our aging parents and worry about them more than we had to worry about our children.

There is a kids phone that's been available for a couple of years that will only call two numbers. The problem with it is that it flashes and hums and trying to make it stop is harder than finding a phone booth   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are not shrinking ...this is a BIGGER phone which is over due. The little phones are stupid. 

Everything about the phone is larger including the number pad ( way overdue ), the handset......actually like a handheld land phone...and the size of the fonts that can be shown.

You get a better sense of size here










I think this is about "actual size"










Good review here

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2064399,00.asp


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'd get my mother one of those phones in a flash - thanks for mentioning them here. :clap: 

As for me, in early January I finally got myself a cell phone after thinking about it for ages, looking at what's available, and considering my needs: a solid basic phone that's simple, clear & well laid out, well constructed, *no camera, no mp3 capability, no gimmicky features that I'll never use, and minimal cost / pay as you go*. 

I finally cottoned on to President's Choice PC Mobile in January, and bought a Samsung a580. Bloody great, exactly what I was looking for, and it cost a pittance. :clap: :clap:

It'd be nice to see PC Mobile offer the Jitterbug.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't mind the ability to have a calendar, contacts, text messaging and little games on my phone (I play a silly bowling game on my phone when waiting for the bus). What I do mind is the fact that actually using these features is made stupidly difficult by incredibly bad interface design. I don't need a phone that is simplified, just one not designed by engineers who don't know or don't care about good interface design. Apple has now pointed this out, I hope the situation starts to change.

I do welcome a larger sized phone with bigger numbers and fonts, suffering myself from presbyopia, which is sadly the age related loss of ability to focus on things close up that almost everyone experiences after about age 40 or so. Unfortunately most people don't think about accommodating this in product design or graphic design, unless they happen to be one of those who suddenly wakes up one day and realizes they need reading glasses or bifocals. I always wondered why all these grey hairs were making such a fuss about reading menus in candlelit restaurants and complaining about small print until one day I had become one of them.  ... sigh.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I met a client today and he had one of the huge old school phones from the 1980's. Still works.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> They are not shrinking ...this is a BIGGER phone which is over due. The little phones are stupid.


That's exactly what I was trying to explain to the braintrust at the telco - but they didn't get it. They thought small was the way to go and the more features the better. What they couldn't understand was that there is a whole huge segment of the population that needs bigger numbers and just make the call, no movies or internet or texting.

Margaret


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

That looks like just what I am looking for. Thanks for the info Doug


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

The Doug said:


> I'd get my mother one of those phones in a flash - thanks for mentioning them here. :clap:
> 
> As for me, in early January I finally got myself a cell phone after thinking about it for ages, looking at what's available, and considering my needs: a solid basic phone that's simple, clear & well laid out, well constructed, *no camera, no mp3 capability, no gimmicky features that I'll never use, and minimal cost / pay as you go*.
> 
> ...


I bought the same phone for my wife. She was angry with my son for programming such big numbers on the phone she thought she was the butt of a joke.

She likes the phone overall. I still have the old school Motorola flip phone with the huge battery. I would rather use that big clunker than the a580. However my preference is no phone.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep this is all about FUNCTION FIRST.

Too often forgotten.

Apple gets the iPod right then is a total turkey on their KB and mouse. ...go figure.

I wonder if the Jitterbug has a head phone out - almost looks like one at the bottom beside the power connector.

This is also interesting tho not cheap.










http://www.engadget.com/2005/12/15/lg-canu-502-waterproof-cellphone/

Waterproof.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just activate voice dialing. There's no need to use the keypad at all.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to explain to the braintrust at the telco - but they didn't get it. They thought small was the way to go and the more features the better. What they couldn't understand was that there is a whole huge segment of the population that needs bigger numbers and just make the call, no movies or internet or texting.
> 
> Margaret


Unfortunately we are not their target market. I'm currently without a cell phone, haven't had one in 2 years now. Whenever I have looked at phones I see downloadable ring tones, cameras, MP3 players, and restricted Bluetooth. Why? because downloadable ring tones are revenue generating, cameras take pictures that get sent out, another revenue generator, etc.

I will most likely purchase an iPhone when they become available because they are the closest thing that I've wanted. However if I had my choice, they could get rid of the iPod portion of it, or at least the Video iPod portion, and get rid of the camera. The iPhone will replace most of the functionality on my current Palm device while adding a phone. I just hope that you can turn the ringer off and leave it set on vibrate mode.

I like the 'dial by pressing address book entry' feature. I'd say 99% of the outgoing calls I make are in my Daylite application, so syncing it to my iPhone will cover that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maybe someone should explain demographics and wealth distribution to the marketers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Maybe someone should explain demographics and wealth distribution to the marketers


You mean like elderly people have kids and grandkids in their "target" market and those young'uns will buy from the place that will service "all" their needs - downloadable ring-tones for them and usable cell phones for the grandparents so everyone had peace of mind?

And while we're at it, seniors are not that poor as a general rule.

Margaret


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to explain to the braintrust at the telco - but they didn't get it. They thought small was the way to go and the more features the better. What they couldn't understand was that there is a whole huge segment of the population that needs bigger numbers and just make the call, no movies or internet or texting.
> 
> Margaret


Reminds me of the Alarm Clock I bought for the extra bedroom in which my mom sleeps when she stays at my house. I bought a clock that had LARGE display numbers. I figured it would be easier for her to see since she wouldn't have her glasses on while she's in bed... she liked it so much, she bought one for her bedroom at home.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If one wears eyeglasses and cannot see much without them, the large numbers for a bedroom clock are a must at any age so one does not have to grope for the specs in the dark.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I like the "dial by saying the person's name" or a shortcut on my phone. It took a few minutes to set up, for the few people I call.

I've never paid for a "downloadable ring tone," although I did pay someone to change my phone settings to allow mp3s to be used as ringtones. Rogers has a couple of Sony Ericsson phones with DRM restrictions--but they are Sony's fault. And the problem is gone from my phone.

As for crippled bluetooth, you must be talking about Telus or Bell, since Rogers has never disabled bluetooth on its phones.







Oakbridge said:


> Unfortunately we are not their target market. I'm currently without a cell phone, haven't had one in 2 years now. Whenever I have looked at phones I see downloadable ring tones, cameras, MP3 players, and restricted Bluetooth. Why? because downloadable ring tones are revenue generating, cameras take pictures that get sent out, another revenue generator, etc.
> 
> I will most likely purchase an iPhone when they become available because they are the closest thing that I've wanted. However if I had my choice, they could get rid of the iPod portion of it, or at least the Video iPod portion, and get rid of the camera. The iPhone will replace most of the functionality on my current Palm device while adding a phone. I just hope that you can turn the ringer off and leave it set on vibrate mode.
> 
> I like the 'dial by pressing address book entry' feature. I'd say 99% of the outgoing calls I make are in my Daylite application, so syncing it to my iPhone will cover that.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Big Vs. Small*

There's a reason why we're not all wearing the calculator/address-phonebook wristwatches from the 70s and 80s.


----------



## VO1NFLD (Jan 27, 2007)

What about this baby ? 
http://www.mobile.11-fingers.com/html/retro_brick.html

I think ill get one


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The first cell phone and its lead dinosaur/designer...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> You mean like elderly people have kids and grandkids in their "target" market and those young'uns will buy from the place that will service "all" their needs - downloadable ring-tones for them and usable cell phones for the grandparents so everyone had peace of mind?
> 
> And while we're at it, seniors are not that poor as a general rule.
> 
> Margaret


Cell phones are like ink jet printers. The cost of the original object is not important. It's the profits made from the consumables that makes the money. How many ring-tones have you downloaded for your cell phone recently? How many text messages have you sent? How many photos from your camera have you sent? Seniors are not poor, but they have little use for this features which are all high profit features for the cell phone companies. 

Try to find a phone that doesn't have downloadable ring tones, text messaging, and/or a camera. They won't carry them because there is little money to be made in your plain 150 minutes per month with free evenings and weekends for $29.95 package (or whatever it is). 

The business users they get with the roaming charges and the data charges. The teenager/young adult market generates the ring-tone/text messaging/picture transfer revenue.

People who just want to use it as a phone? No money to be made there.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, Oakbridge, the wireless providers make a fortune from customers with ancient plans who regularly go over their daytime minute allotment.

These same customers have no idea that they can simply phone in and be placed on a current, "in-market" plan with far more minutes. Not only that, but overages on those plans carry lower per-minute charges, and they are more likely to be free after 5, 6 or 8 p.m., and free on weekends.

So, no. Wireless companies make a lot of money from customers just based on minutes.


----------

